# looking for VHI premium refund



## viztopia (13 Aug 2009)

I am currently covered under my employers scheme for health cover and have been for the last year and a half. previous to this i would have been covered by my fathers policy. a renewal notice has just come in for me with my father for €880. obviously he is not going to pay this but would i have grounds to look for a refund for the premium that was paid last year on the basis that i had a policy elsewhere? my current policy is with BUPA/Quinn


----------



## NovaFlare77 (13 Aug 2009)

I don't think you would have any grounds to get a refund from VHI for having a second health insurance policy with another insurer. 

From VHI's point of view, the policy holder, i.e. your father if I understand your post correctly, should have removed you from his policy when you took out another insurance contract, or at least at the first renewal afterwards.

Obviously you can be removed from his policy going forward, or at least from the next renewal, but I don't think VHI would be obliged to refund any premiums already paid.


----------



## viztopia (13 Aug 2009)

ok. so could i then claim from two different insurers for the same medical expenses?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (13 Aug 2009)

Yes, but you can't claim the full amount from both insurers; you can only claim a proportional amount. You won't get more than you paid for the medical service.


----------



## stargirl01 (13 Aug 2009)

Have you tried contacting VHI. You cannot insure yourself twice, so they may require proof of both your covers e.g. your policy and your fathers policy, and they should issue your father with a refund. 
It may take a few calls though, and your father may have to contact them being the policy holder. You will not be entitled to the refund yourself.


----------

